# hi people, bit of advice on diet



## Boastie (Oct 8, 2008)

hey there, just started training and want some advice

Im 6,2 and just under 12 stone. At the moment my diet consists of approx 300 grams of protein a day, 160 of carbs and 90 of fat. Not looking to bulk big, but instead try to gain lean muscle mass quickly.

Train 5 days a week, targeting one muscle group a day.

As supplements im using a whey protein powder, NO half an hour before training, ZMA and multi vitamins. Also been using some testerone tablets as well. I have been offered DBOL and am considering taking it. I have been told it can be effective to help strength as well as bulking up whne you first start training.

Any advice or tips would be nice, or if you need mroe info to help me then feel free to ask.


----------



## wigan_78 (Sep 6, 2008)

hiya fella,

300g of protein a day seems a lot for yr weight also what yr total cal intake?

training 1 muscle group a day u cant be in the gym any longer than 30 mins work out a split were u do 2 groups which target primary and secondary and rest rest rest. if yr considering taking d/bol have plenty fluid intake at least 2/3 litres a day also is yr protein comin from solid foods or supps???


----------



## cyclone1231466867948 (Oct 19, 2008)

H mate im with wigan_78 thats to much protein it will be doing you no goog im also 12 stone you want to be aiming fo 80 to 120 grams or protien 12 stone works out at about 80 kg you want to be haveing 1 to 1and a half grams of protein per kg of body weight.


----------



## dannad (Jul 29, 2011)

No 1 gram of protein per lb of bodyweight isn't near enough. Well it's not enough for my body anyways! You want atleast 1.5/2 grams.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Well first of all gaining lean muscle mass is not quick at all, no ifs ands or buts. Quickly is not a word able to be used in any aspect of fitness!! How long have you been training?? If it has been under a year and a half then DBOL should not be considered. It will help with strength and size, but very hard to keep the gains after you come off the cycle. Not for use by newbies. Before any gear should be considered you will need to have a solid diet and training schedule. Period. If you get the diet, training, and rest sorted out correctly then you will not need any steroids for quite some time. If those three things are spot on then you will see great results, eventually. Once again NOTHING in fitness is quick!

Eat protein with every meal. Eat more carbs before 6pm. Eat 6-8 meals a day, every 3 hours. Drink plenty of water. And get at least 7-8 hours of sleep every night!

When you go into the gym, do better than you did before. Either go up in weight or in reps everytime. Do compound exercises instead of isolation exercises. I personally think 3 days a week in the gym going 100% is great for growth. Rest and recuperation are absolutely necessary!

Example Split:

Monday- Push day (chest, tris, shoulders)

Tuesday-off or low intensity cardio (stretch)

Wednesday-Pull day (bis, back)

Thursday- off or low intensity cardio (stretch)

Friday-Legs


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok back to your original diet question. Well in my opinion diet is one of the hardest things to get spot on. Since you are just starting just make sure you eat every 3 hours, consisting of a good protein source, carbs, and veggies. Try and only eat carbs before 6 pm. After you have been at this for a while then you will be able to know if you need to add more or cut back. Carb control is how you can be able to control your body fat. Everyone is different so one set diet will not work for everyone, you will have to find out what works best for you. Another thing is that you want to make sure that most of your calories are comming from food. Just relying on whey shakes is not sufficient enough to build like everyone wants. Generally 1.5 to 2 grams of protein per body LB is sufficient. And the carbs is really dependant on the person, that is just something you will have to work out for yourself. One more thing, drink plenty of water. Well good luck and I hope some of this helps!


----------

